# Weight Watchers



## JULIA (Jul 27, 2006)

Does Weight Watchers work? Is it expensive?


----------



## Kels823 (Jul 28, 2006)

What I liked about WW is that it teaches you how to eat, not just how to lose weight. It teaches you about food, about portion control, about SELF control. Its the best program out there, IMHO.

Expensive depends on what you can afford. I think sometimes there are specials but from what I remember there is like a sign up fee, then you pay about $12 a week @ each meeting.  You can buy a bulk of meetings which some people prefer to do. They say that this way, you feel more committed to going to meetings that youre pre-paid for. 

Newho, I think its a wonderful plan. And it really does work if you stick w/ it. The mistake I always make is that after like 8 weeks or so Im like 'Eh, I dont think I need to go to meetings nemore, I got this on LOCK!'  Uhhhhh then I get fat LOL.  So I suggest going until you reach your goal weight becuz you really do need the meetings for accountability, etc.  

My .02.


----------



## d_flawless (Jul 28, 2006)

my mom has done WW for years (off and on) and to keep her motivated, i did it with her (obviously in moderation, since i wasn't TRYING to lose weight). i thought it was easy enough though, but you have to eat very balanced and healthy, or otherwise you'll be hungry all day if you use up all your points in one meal. 
i think it can be successfully done, but their food plays a role as well, and from my memory, some of their little snack and dinners can get quite pricey.
OT, but allure magazine has a featured section where three women are on a yearlong program to get healthy and make their weight-loss goals and in the three years i've been readin the magazine, it seems highly successfuly. you may want to check that out


----------



## MAChostage (Jul 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *d_flawless* 
_i think it can be successfully done, but their food plays a role as well, and from my memory, some of their little snack and dinners can get quite pricey._

 
When did they add snacks and dinners to WW?

I know several people who have done WW (I am considering doing it myself) and were successful with it.  The person I know who most recently did it lost about 47 lbs. and looks absolutely fabulous.  She also *refuses* to exercise, but I'm sure WW definitely wants people to have the added benefits of exercising!  I've just been amazed at how well she's done on the program without doing any.

_(EDITED:  Nevermind about the food comment... I now realize that you must be talking about the stuff you can buy in the grocery store!)_


----------



## juli (Jul 28, 2006)

I have heard lotta good things about WW program.  I am thinking about doing it myself.  I know people who have lost 75+ pounds less than a yr.  Results will vary depending on individuals but majority of people who have/has been on it lost lot of wt let it be the wt they wanted to lose or little more.  Only thing that worries me is the cost of food... eh.  I am thinking about it but I do go to gym like min of 3 to 5x a week.  So I am not sure if I want to just keep going to the gym or do the WW thing to change my eating habits.  I am seriously researching about it.


----------



## MeganGMcD (Jul 28, 2006)

I do it and I love it.
I am not denied any food, I just can't eat all of what I want...lol
8 weeks 12lbs! 
You DO NOT have to buy their meals.
I was never told once to buy any meals. In fact my class is centered on cooking!


----------



## Wattage (Jul 28, 2006)

I agree that WW is a great way to learn healthy living, portion control and putting more thought into what you eat. In fact, if you are at all unsure of how to meet your dietary requirements while still losing weight, WW would be a great use of your time and money. 

I know if can seem expensive, but the skills you learn will last a lifetime.


----------



## Another Janice! (Jul 29, 2006)

Sometime in March I got on the scale.  It was 200.

That very night, I signed up to WW online.  I have kids so meetings would be a huge hassle for me.  It was $50.00 for 3 months, registration fee included.

I now weigh roughly 168.  That's about 32 pounds in 4 months.

Now, I am on the points system and I do buy some of the microwave dinners.  I am a lazy cook and for 6 points, these things are sooooo yummy!

 Quote:

  What I liked about WW is that it teaches you how to eat, not just how to lose weight. It teaches you about food, about portion control, about SELF control. Its the best program out there, IMHO.  
 
yes, yes!!


----------



## JULIA (Jul 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Another Janice!* 
_Sometime in March I got on the scale.  It was 200.

That very night, I signed up to WW online.  I have kids so meetings would be a huge hassle for me.  It was $50.00 for 3 months, registration fee included.

I now weigh roughly 168.  That's about 32 pounds in 4 months.

Now, I am on the points system and I do buy some of the microwave dinners.  I am a lazy cook and for 6 points, these things are sooooo yummy!_

 
Gosh! That's awsome, good work!


----------



## CherryFabulous (Jul 29, 2006)

I did WW for a while but with all that I have going on I just cant make it to meetings and being a poor college student I couldnt afford meetings anymore.  BUT I recommend it, you just cant loose motivation.  

Best recipie I ever learned was in that group... 

1 box of powdered cake mix
1 can of diet cola of your choice

Directions:
add can of cola to cake mix and mix together.... DO NOT ADD any other ingredients. (all you need is the soda)  SERIOUSLY!

bake using the directions on the back of the box.... we make 24 cupcakes at 2 points a piece.... IT IS sooo moist you wont believe it!


as for the icing:
1 box fat-free, sugar free jello pudding
1 small tub fat free cool whip
1 3/4 cup Fat free milk

1 serving=0 points

mix all together YUMMY!!

I personally prefer cheesecake icing and chocolate cake, keep in mind if you are making a white cake use a clear soda.... it just looks better.


I HOPE you guys try it!! ITS TO DIE FOR.... people dont even know they are diet til you tell them


----------



## juli (Jul 29, 2006)

Can someone please tell me more detail about WW??? I am seriously interested in this but I dunno much abt it.  I tried lookin at their website but I can't get much out of it w.o registering.  I just don't want to pay for it and not end up liking it and waste money.  Please if anyone can provide more info on this let me know. TIA


----------



## CherryFabulous (Jul 30, 2006)

WW is based on a point system. Your weight determines how many points you get a day.  Once a week you go and weigh in and attend a meeting.  Keep in mind that each instructor is diffrent so in turn so are all the meetings.... make sure you find one you like, it makes it ALOT more fun.  

More about the point system, all food has diffrent points some more than others.  BUT there are some FREE FOODS! YAY you will learn to LOVE those.  3 weeks into the program they start letting you accumulate points through exercise. ETC.  They will go into more detail with you.  I suggest calling your local weight watchers and have one of the nice ladies explain it to you.

BEST OF LUCK


----------



## Joke (Jul 31, 2006)

every women at my work does it and it seems to do wonders for them ...
but I tried it also for like a month or something and I couldn't stick with it ...
the thing is that I ate (eat) huge portions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and that when I fell back on WW I thought they are very severe. 

But I hope it works for you and best of luck.


----------



## andrialyn (Aug 3, 2006)

I just joined WW almost 1 week ago.  The thing I enjoy is the abilty to not deny yourself something you want... it may use alot of your points but there is alot of freedom and thats helpful.  I also like that I know I'm following it exactly.. not worring about carbs and stuff like that.  You have your points.. and you use them on whatever you want.  So.. I have been hungry on most days, but I'm still learning and expeirmenting with different foods to help me stay satisfied.  If you join, I wish you the best of luck!!!


----------



## Velouria (Aug 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Joke* 
_every women at my work does it and it seems to do wonders for them ...
but I tried it also for like a month or something and I couldn't stick with it ...
the thing is that I ate (eat) huge portions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and that when I fell back on WW I thought they are very severe. 

But I hope it works for you and best of luck._

 
Have you tried Weightwatchers No Count plan? It allows you to eat three meals a day until you are comfortably full - no portion restrictions. I've lost 34 pounds on this in 6 months, and am very rarely hungry.


----------

